# 1970 Case 580 CK Project



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know I called it a project, but it does run and drive and dig well, so maybe after I am done using it this spring around the property......I will start repairing and correcting all the "rigged and stupid things" that had been done to it in the past....anyway here are a few photos I took before parking it for the winter.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like see to such equipment little plastic or none...nice find.:thumbsup: 

What's the year?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good looking tractor for its age Willys55. Keep us posted as you go.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't forget to enter your 580CK in the tractor registry, and also enter it in the "tractor of the month" program.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was able to locate the part numbers for the bucket control lever components and ordered new socket and pivot joints for the control handle....Pricey parts, they make you pay a premium price for the "Case" parts bag they ship in...LOL


----------



## popsljc (Feb 21, 2017)

I have my CK in the country and use it about twice a year. Problem is every time I want to use it I have to reset the points and get it to run. It is a workhorse though. Is yours a diesel or gas? Mine is a little older than yours I think.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

diesel, 1970 is the year


----------



## popsljc (Feb 21, 2017)

Are you the person who keeps all these toys running


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Willys55, have you tried Dale @ tractor stuff?? He's our go-to guy for ALL THINGS Case.. 
new & used. He's even been known to send "someone" a packet of shims and said, take what you need and send the others back.. Lets just say, "he's a stand-up guy"..
If you contact him, tell him, "the pump guy" sent you.. He'll treat you right..
Good luck w/ your project..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd love something like that around here to help get things done. I hate beating up one of my tractors trying to do something the old girls were not made for. Nice unit for sure Doc!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

looking forward to the end of next month when the threat of snow is far less and the ground begins to be less muddy....have alot of projects this old girl was purchased for


----------

